# Trailer add CL



## Froggy (Mar 16, 2010)

this is on CL close by $175 no paperwork, what do you think? I got a 12ft Jon, In may take a look, dont see any bunks..


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 16, 2010)

Thats a good deal, ask for 150 and put some bunks on it.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 16, 2010)

check for numbers stamped on the tounge and axle. If so i'd check them

i'd just be worried about a trailer in that good of shape for so cheap w/ no paper work


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 16, 2010)

I would ask lots of questions like, Do the lights work? How are the bearings? How old are the tires? How is the winch and strap?
Is all the hardwear to mount the bunks there. Then I would offer $100 to $125 depending on the answers and lack of title. Make them think it's not worth much.
How hard is it to do a home made trailer registration in your state?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 16, 2010)

Problem with no paper work depends on the state. Here in MI, you have to take it to get it weighed on a certified scale, then take it back to the secretary of state.

On that day, I promised myself I'd never buy a used trailer again.


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 19, 2010)

That would be sold already down here, at that price. You wouldn't have time to ask a message board questions before it sold. If NY is anything like Ga, it is easier to register as homemade, than to transfer reg. numbers.


----------

